# Heat press imprints issue HELP PLEASE!



## Flauntit86 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey, 

So Im having issues when heat pressing a shirt with a pocket. When Im heat pressing it the pocket imprints on the back side of the shirt. My setting is 319 degree F and 0-1 pressure. It also discolors the area on the heat press lightly. I am only using a silicone sheet in between the shirt and the heat press. Should I be using something to put in between the shirt? I called the people I got my DTG machine from and asked what they use and they said nothing and were no help in this issue. Any thoughts?? 

TIA, 

JAMIE


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Jamie. You will need to insert a pillow that is designed for that purpose. I will PM the details.


----------



## Flauntit86 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank You for the quick response! I will purchase now!! Hopefully that will solve my problem! Thank You!


----------



## Nfausett (Oct 19, 2020)

I'm having issues with discoloration as well. Ive got the pillow and used the Teflon sheets in between, tried two sheets of Teflon, I've adjust the heat and pressure, but I'm still getting the discoloration square. I'm using a yellow shirt, trying to make my husband work shirts. Every other color has always come back once it's cooled down, but he's got to have the safety yellow. Has anyone pressed this color before with success?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i do quite a few safety green's with thermoflex plus htv without issue

using gildan 8000's _dry blend_ short sleeve tee's (50/50 cotton/poly), 
and the gildan 42400 _performance_ long sleeve tee (100% poly)
both are compliant with ANSI / ISEA 107

my process:

lint roll garment
pre-press by laying upper platen on garment for 5 secs
add design and press @320f for 15 secs
wave garment in the air for a few seconds then peel, cover with parchment paper and re-press for 5 secs


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Use a teflon pillow or thread the shirt.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Use a teflon pillow or thread the shirt.


----------

